# Bear in London



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Heard on the news yesterday that the Police shot a bear in London. Does anyone know anymore about this? I heard it was around Sanitorium rd and Oxford st.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Read the title, and thought:mg:.
Then realised you meant London, Ontario, not London , England.
Momentarily forgot I was browsing the Canadian section:embara:

Kev


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/04/27/13739446.html


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know that area cause my wife works there and there are a lot of children around that area. Hate me if you want but I think it was the right thing to do. People and police in this area are not trained to deal with bears. People are saying they could have got someone from Owen Sound cause it's only 2-3 hrs away. Alot can happen with a wild animal in 2-3 hrs. They may also change their tune if it was in their back yard or around their child. I personaly think we are to populated to have bears around here without having issues! Don't get me wrong it's unfortunate that they had to shoot it but until they are more equiped to deal with this type of situation I think they did the right thing!


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

Come to Thunder Bay if you want to see bear problems. No Spring Bear Hunt anymore guess what? Now we have more bear sightings and won't be long before someone is hurt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

*What Bear Problem?*

Good for the London police. They were able to deal with a potential bear problem legally and hopefully for the bear, efficiently. Guess the Spring Bear Hunt isn't "dead" after all. Political expediency ended the Spring hunt; that a Northern Ontario premier approved its end is a disgrace. London had dealt with its bear problem for the year; Northerners are just getting ready to deal with another season of bear/human contacts. Good luck to everyone in Thunder Bay, Timmins, Sudbury and North Bay as they prepare for another Spring and Summer of close encounters.

How about a politician with the foresight to suggest a bow/blackpowder Spring Bear Hunt? Don't hold your breath on that idea.

Bears aren't the problem; shortsighted politicians are. Let them know what you think about the future of Bear Hunting in Ontario.

John.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I heard somewhere that the only reason we have more bear problems is because the MNR has the bear hotline now to call, so more people are reporting problems now than they did before. It has nothing to do with the cancellation of the spring hunt that we are having problems with nuisance bears!! Are you kidding me? we have bears where there havent been bears for years, some one is going to get killed! These politicians need to pull there heads out of their asses and bring back the spring hunt to at least control the bear population and also help out the economy for the guides and outfitters that made a big portion of their income from the spring hunt. JMO


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Getting ready to drive down the next shipment of bears to the Toronto area from Thunder Bay. Anyone with me.
Shane:shade:


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

you guy's have worse animals out there in thunder bay than bears,i seen something out there one night on side of the road, i'll call it a wolf but not really sure what it was,all i know is that it was really big and really mean looking.


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

NSSCOTT said:


> you guy's have worse animals out there in thunder bay than bears,i seen something out there one night on side of the road, i'll call it a wolf but not really sure what it was,all i know is that it was really big and really mean looking.


Yeah It was a Samsquanch. LOL


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not the bears that would concern me, its the coyote/wolf half breeds. Children know what bears are but wild canines can look a lot like domestic dogs. There's already yotes around cities and its only a matter of time before some kid comes across one the hybrids, thinks its a dog and tries to pet it....


----------



## fish_head_2002 (Mar 4, 2010)

postman99 said:


> I heard somewhere that the only reason we have more bear problems is because the MNR has the bear hotline now to call, so more people are reporting problems now than they did before. It has nothing to do with the cancellation of the spring hunt that we are having problems with nuisance bears!! Are you kidding me? we have bears where there havent been bears for years, some one is going to get killed! These politicians need to pull there heads out of their asses and bring back the spring hunt to at least control the bear population and also help out the economy for the guides and outfitters that made a big portion of their income from the spring hunt. JMO


EDIT.....SORRY.....AGREE WITH YOU POSTMAN......
I kinda disagree with your post, the cancellation of the spring bear hunt has definitely affected nuisance bear populations...!!! An area can only support so many animals of any species and once you have reached this limit, the over populations are run off to find new area's. Deer, Bear, Moose Etc......This is called "Wildlife Management."

I laugh because these tree hugging granola's that lobbied to cancel the spring bear hunt are now ringing the phone off the hook to report these bears breaking into their precious Muskoka Cottages.....The cancellation of the spring bear hunt was one of the worst Political/MNR program decisions ever, we all need to wake up as hunters and band together (no matter what we hunt or shoot) and represent ourselves against the anti's.....They are lobbying governments, and have financial backing......

The London Police were correct in putting this animal down after it charged them.....If they had tried to tranquilize it and it killed or mauled a young child, they would have been blamed again.....

Cheers,
Mike
Woodstock Ont.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Goderich Bears*

-there were a couple bears hanging around the town of Goderich last summer. Who knows, this one could have came down to London looking for a mate?


----------

